# wrinkled leaves



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 31, 2013)

is this usually indicative of a ph problem? i let the ph slip up for a day or 2 and as a result i had a few problems. but after i fixed the ph issue all the plants returned to normal, except one. all of her foliage looks wrinkled, even new foliage. the ph has been perfect since the issue. can she be nute sensitive? the oldest leaves have necrotic spots on them as well.

ph - 5.86
rh - 40%
temp - 73F
ppm - 400


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2013)

PH  :aok:...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2013)

maybe mist that one rusty looking one with some epsom salts...2 Tablespoon to gallon H2O..Mojo for the girls
:48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 31, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> maybe mist that one rusty looking one with some epsom salts...2 Tablespoon to gallon H2O..Mojo for the girls
> :48:



aight thanks i'll give that a try


----------



## DrFever (Jan 31, 2013)

iMO your  RH is way to low    bump it up  there and watch them  go nuts


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 31, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> iMO your  RH is way to low    bump it up  there and watch them  go nuts



i'll try that, i'll turn down the exhaust fan


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 4, 2013)

the epsom foliar spray & the rh increase didn't work. the nercosis is progressing & is now showing on more foliage. my ph has been spot on. i changed out my res. there can't be a salt build up in the feeding lines yet, seeing as how the system has only been running for 3 weeks. they're getting a 1-1-1 ratio on nutes and at only 400 ppm still. i'm seriously stumped on this one. it looks like a ph problem, but my ph is ideal.

more pics up after my camera is done charging

edit: i checked the roots, they're not burned or dicolored in any way. no slime either...as a matter of fact this girl has one of the strongest root systems of all the plants


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 4, 2013)

pics 1-4 - vintage 2006 (problem plant)
pic 5 - white widow

these are the only 2 left in the veg room. the others got moved under the hps. as you can see the white widow, as well as all the other strains are doing fine. so weird i cant figure this one


----------



## Locked (Feb 4, 2013)

Might just be a window licker pheno...bad genes.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 4, 2013)

im thinking maybe a micro-nutrient problem? look closely on the others and see if there are any signs of progressing and also check the roots.  this is happening for a reason, i think its nutrient related. has the ph been swinging or staying in one spot? it should be swinging eventually and thats what you want. if it stays in one spot to much the plants wont get everything they need.

maybe dead roots effecting growth?? idk


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 4, 2013)

it also looks like the light is to low on them..thats the wrinkling problem but not the leaf dying off....


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 4, 2013)

the cfl's are always 2-3 inches away. i've looked at the root systems of all the plants, they all look healthy. the ph is swinging upward. i generally ph to 5.5 and let it swing to 6. i added some more micro and grow last night ppm's 600 now. maybe she's a heavy feeder? thanks for the suggestions everyone


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 4, 2013)

That almost looks like a toxicity issue but why only on those 2. Did you look at the roots of those 2 to see what they look like or if anything has built up around them?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 4, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> That almost looks like a toxicity issue but why only on those 2. Did you look at the roots of those 2 to see what they look like or if anything has built up around them?



roots look about as good as they can, nice and white. no slimey texture to them. no burn marks on the tips.


----------



## Locked (Feb 4, 2013)

Could just be Darwinism. Survival of the fittest. Cull the weak.  If ph is on, roots look good and it's the only one affected, let her ride and see if she snaps out of it or you could just cut her loose if you don't want to be bothered. As the Indoor grow season goes on and my tents get fuller and fuller, I don't keep weak phenos or hard luck cases around very long. I want my tents full of robust plants...jmo


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 4, 2013)

i agree, if there are finiky ones just cull it and veg the others just a lil longer to make up the space.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 4, 2013)

yeah, thats some good advise. i guess you could say i get kinda attached to my plants. i put so much into them, and when they don't do well, it gets a bit frustrating. ohh well, i'll give her a few days to snap out of it. if she doesn't she'll get chopped


thank you everyone for all your help


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 4, 2013)

yeah, dont jump to it if you dont want to.....just a suggestion my friend. 


I hope she snaps out of it, give her at least a week. Hydro you would see a quick difference.

Try hydro once you get a sucessful harvest, you will thank me. 


green mojo!!!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 4, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> yeah, dont jump to it if you dont want to.....just a suggestion my friend.
> 
> 
> I hope she snaps out of it, give her at least a week. Hydro you would see a quick difference.
> ...



technically it is hydro. i guess to be the most accurate, its top feed aeroponics. seeing as how the roots dont sit in a medium


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 4, 2013)

man im sry im :stoned: bro lol  I know that it was dro i posted on it before...DUH!

   well a few days will tell you.

lemon krush has got her grip on me!!!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 4, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> man im sry im :stoned: bro lol  I know that it was dro i posted on it before...DUH!
> 
> well a few days will tell you.
> 
> lemon krush has got her grip on me!!!



hahaha, i know the feeling. i got some NL in the bong atm. this might be my last post for a few hours  :stoned:


----------

